# 2011 Pinarello Dogma Authenticity Verification



## Mattspj (26 Aug 2012)

Hi Everyone - I found a 2011 Dogma in mint condition (only about 300 miles on it) and I am thinking about picking it up. The thing is: there re a lot of fakes out there and some I hear are pretty good. This is my first Pina - SO, does anyone know the best wau or ways to verify the authenticity of the frame?


----------



## smokeysmoo (26 Aug 2012)

I think the seatpost is one thing to check. Genuine frames have oval and most fakes are round, (I think). 

PM gb155 of this parish. He knows a thing or two about fake Dogma's.


----------



## Mattspj (26 Aug 2012)

Thanks, I am doing it now.


----------



## smokeysmoo (26 Aug 2012)

THIS may help too, also confirms the seat post thing, perhaps my memory's not as bad as I thought it was


----------



## Mattspj (26 Aug 2012)

It does...I see the bike on Tuesday. I sent a mail to gb155 as well...


----------



## Hacienda71 (26 Aug 2012)

You can get fake frames with aero seatposts. Ask to see proof of purchase if it has only done 300 miles. A genuine seller shouldn't take offence.


----------



## Andy84 (26 Aug 2012)

Might be worth asking the seller if he has any original documents / receipt as well.


----------



## vickster (26 Aug 2012)

Mattspj said:


> Hi Everyone - I found a 2011 Dogma in mint condition (only about 300 miles on it) and I am thinking about picking it up. The thing is: there re a lot of fakes out there and some I hear are pretty good. This is my first Pina - SO, does anyone know the best wau or ways to verify the authenticity of the frame?


 
As above...I would ask to see the receipt. If someone spent that amount of money on something only last year, presumably they have some paperwork? If not just for the insurance if it gets nicked? If they don't have it, and it was a genuine purchase from a genuine store, they should be able to contact the shop for a duplicate. I had to provide this for my insurance claim - I mislaid the receipt, went to LBS, 2 minutes job done. Every time I have bought a bike, they have taken my name and address  Presumably in case also that there is a problem with the frame or some other warrantied item


----------



## Svendo (26 Aug 2012)

Some fakes have band-on front mechs, whereas Dogmas are all braze on.


----------



## gb155 (26 Aug 2012)

It looks ok but you need to send the serial to pina to be sure


----------



## 172traindriver (26 Aug 2012)

Mattspj said:


> Hi Everyone - I found a 2011 Dogma in mint condition (only about 300 miles on it) and I am thinking about picking it up. The thing is: there re a lot of fakes out there and some I hear are pretty good. This is my first Pina - SO, does anyone know the best wau or ways to verify the authenticity of the frame?


 
Would you mind posting your conclusions after you have been to check the bike out. I am just interested as I wasn't aware of this fake thing with Dogmas.
Sharing knowledge on a forum such as this can be beneficial for others in future, including myself, just in case I was to ever consider something such as this.
Cheers


----------



## smokeysmoo (26 Aug 2012)

172traindriver said:


> I wasn't aware of this fake thing with Dogmas


FYI


----------



## 172traindriver (26 Aug 2012)

smokeysmoo said:


> FYI


 
Cheers will read up.


----------



## jdtate101 (26 Aug 2012)

Give my mate Andy a call at Bicicielo (phone number on website www.bicicielo.com) as he owns one of the biggest Pinarello dealerships in the country and will be able to tell you what to check for, and may even be able to check the serial number for you.

BTW, some Pinarello's do have round seat posts, my old quattro did, whereas my Dogma has a teardrop shaped one.


----------



## Mattspj (27 Aug 2012)

Thanks all for the assist and advice on this...bike os now verified authentic. I will post a pic soon. Thanks again.


----------

